# Lump on leg *picture*



## Laska (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi there, so my dog Ted has a lump on his leg, it didn't seem to be bothering him, but I called the vet anyway and made an appointment, but this morning my mother cancelled it thinking it would just go away on it's own, there's no other vets open until monday, so I'm just asking for some advice wether or not someone else has had a dog similar with this type of lump. 
At first we thought it could be an absess, but as I'm no vet, I don't know for sure what it is.

He doesn't seem bothered by it at all, runs around so his leg is obviously not sore, he doesn't limp, and he has a great appetite. 

He's not even a year old, I would have thought he's too young to start growing lumps at this age. 

Really appreciate some input, thanks!


----------



## Maggpie (May 21, 2008)

I would say wash it out with saline solution and then keep it clean till you can get in to see the vet on Monday.

Your little guy is a real cutie btw


----------



## Dwayners (May 29, 2008)

it is likely just a skin flap, dogs develop them all the time. don't worry so much and wait until your vet can tell you more. your dog will let you know when things aren't going well.

an abscess would be much larger and would cause some form of irritation. is it on the front leg? does he have dewclaws or were they removed?


----------



## aero4ever (Jan 18, 2007)

If it isn't giving him trouble, an open wound, or looks infected, it's probably OK, but it's always a good idea to have that sort of thing checked out.

My middle dog had a growth/lump on the back of her neck that looked sort of like that. The vet said it was normal for dogs to get them (she was just over a year old), but they had to remove it only because her collar rubbed on it and was causing irritation.


----------



## scintillady (Dec 13, 2007)

It's a good idea to get it checked out. My Susie had a lump on her thigh and it turned out to be a malignant mast cell tumor which we had removed. She was a lot older, though, so it probably is not the case with your dog. Still, just for your own peace of mind, I'd get it checked out. The vet stuck a needle in it and looked at the cells and gave me a diagnosis while we were there in the vet's office and she went in for surgery 3 days later.


----------

